# How to Turn Your Nook Color into an Android Tablet



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

How to Turn Your Nook Color into an Android Tablet
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2392968,00.asp


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

J.R.Mooneyham said:


> How to Turn Your Nook Color into an Android Tablet
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2392968,00.asp


I made my own card this week for my new Nook Color - I'm toying with the idea of getting the N2A card just so I know I've got one that's done properly, since I'm unable to see the gapps file I put on it to access the Android Market (total operator error). But I do have the Amazon Android store downloaded and have put a few free apps on it already. And I ordered a card when I ordered the NC, but got impatient & went out a bought one to try, so when that card arrives I'll probably try a re-do of making it myself before I spring for the N2A card.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I rooted mine with a chip. Does anyone get a battery life longer than 2-3 hours?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Brodys Mom said:


> I rooted mine with a chip. Does anyone get a battery life longer than 2-3 hours?


I bit the bullet and ordered an N2A card - I could never get the Market to show up when I made my own (twicee), and while it wasn't a huge deal, there are apps I want that I can't get through Amazon. There's no doubt it was operator error on my part, but I figured there are enough frustrations in life without imposing them on myself!

I've only had the NC for a few days, but I'm definitely getting more than 2-3 hours of battery life. I'm having trouble loading the 1.3 update, though - might have to go to B&N and see if they can help with that. We're Apple folk so this whole Android thing is a brave new world for me - not sure I like it, but at least I'm stretching the brain cells a bit.


----------

